# 1975 hewes bonefisher



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

I used a guy in Louisiana to do mine. Be happy to give you his contact info. Strangest thing, he discovered there was no foam in my 77. Love to see a pic. Here's mine.


----------



## Csmyth178 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey mark I’m trying to figure out how to add a photo?


----------



## Csmyth178 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Csmyth178 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks very familiar.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Never seen a bimini on a lappy Hewes. Nice boat though


----------



## Csmyth178 (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks, yeah me either but I’m in Florida and I’m sure the wife will like it on those 100degree days if I decide to keep it and refurbish it, just afraid of the cost of the whole project. Did you have to redo the deck in yours? And if so what was the expense?


----------

